# Petrochemical work



## Mohamed yehia (Oct 4, 2017)

My educational Qualification differs from my feild of work, it is petochemical industry and i have a 7 years of experience,what is the visa number in this feild?
Thanks in advance


----------



## pepeingles (Oct 19, 2017)

I want to find a job like this one


----------



## pepeingles (Oct 19, 2017)

I hope to find it. Thank you


----------

